# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Harry Lime Theme

## dorenac

Does anyone have tablature for the Harry Lime theme from the movie The 3rd Man?  I know all the chords but am having difficulty finding the picking part.
Thanks,
Rich

----------


## John Kasley

There's a tab version on Mandozine. It's in G, works better in C for mandolin, IMHO. It's also missing two sections. This is pretty widely available in standard notation, and not hard to decipher if you're a beginning reader.

----------


## dorenac

The sheet music is in C also.  I'm not a reader so tab is the preferred method.

----------


## John Kasley

You could try picking it up by ear from these youtube mandolin performances:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrwzKbg0my0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ree-XCQrVk

Or from the zither playing of the composer, Anton Karas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz79...eature=related

----------


## dorenac

John,
Thanks, I'll use those.

----------

